# Pac-Man scores (Twenty Years Too Late)



## McMurphy (Oct 12, 2004)

Until we can find a more involved gaming spot (ideally, one where we are actually playing together at the same time), I thought we could all nerd out on some online pac-man.  

*HERE* is where to play it so we are all playing the same version.  This one seemed straight forward enough.

We will need to use a honor system when posting scores, which shouldn't be a problem considering the type of community here.  Let's set it up in a sort of King of the hill format.  One person posts their top score, and the person to first beat that will post the new best score.  Also, let's post how many times it took to beat a previously high score.  

I'll start it off.  After _*two attempts*_, my lame top score is *24,950*.

I forgot how liberal Pac-Man was with handing out points!  

PS:  Make sure to look at your score the second your game is over, because it will be lost the moment the program reverts back to the main menu.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 12, 2004)

You might want to explain how to move the bugger - mine just sits there ince initially moved!!

 Thinking: hm, I should look at bringing some Flash games to this site - a sort of virtual arcade, if you will.


----------



## Frost (Oct 12, 2004)

I had a go this morning and got 1,600... 


Just tried again and got 2,400.....getting better  !


----------



## aftermath (Oct 12, 2004)

24111. 3rd try
thats bloody hard


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 12, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> You might want to explain how to move the bugger - mine just sits there ince initially moved!!
> 
> Thinking: hm, I should look at bringing some Flash games to this site - a sort of virtual arcade, if you will.


Oh, good point.  Players need to use the arrow keys on their keyboard.  If pac-man doesn't respond to the key strokes, then reload the game.

Brian, I think adding some Flash games with high score lists would be a great addition to this site!


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 12, 2004)

Gawd! I'm awful at this *1630*
My dexterity leaves a lot to be desired


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 12, 2004)

LOL!! Arrow keys!!! And there was me trying to control it with my browser!


----------



## erickad71 (Oct 12, 2004)

I got 20,390 on my third try...the other scores aren't even worth mentioning.


----------



## erickad71 (Oct 12, 2004)

I got 25,140 that time!


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Bell Strikes*



			
				erickad71 said:
			
		

> I got 25,140 that time!


Ooooh!  We have a new top score!  Congrats!


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Just Wait a Minute...*

Okay, it took four tries, but the new score is 41,740.


----------



## erickad71 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Just Wait a Minute...*

It took me a few tries...44,920


----------



## Maxwell Jennison (Oct 14, 2004)

7,590. I am shamed.


----------

